
Palo Alto's Keeble and Shuchat Photography to Close in October - danielmorozoff
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2016/09/15/palo-altos-keeble--shuchat-photography-to-close-in-october
======
aceperry
Kind of a shame and passing of an era. This store was the greatest brick and
mortar photography store that I've ever been in. Pretty much everything you
wanted was available, everything from small format 35mm to large format was
available. Now that digital photography has taken over, this was inevitable.

~~~
danielmorozoff
Yea, simply sad- remember going there as a kid, inspired my love for
photography.

